# 15 CTD and trunk latch not releasing



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

You mean it won't " pop open" when you release the latch? 

You'll see two torsion bars inside the trunk that act as the spring mechanism to keep the trunk lid open. Spray with silicone and displace any moisture that might be on the pivot points.

If you're referring to the outside switch, there were problems with early ones being sealed from rain entering them. Dorman has replacement switches.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

carbon02 said:


> You mean it won't " pop open" when you release the latch?
> 
> You'll see two torsion bars inside the trunk that act as the spring mechanism to keep the trunk lid open. Spray with silicone and displace any moisture that might be on the pivot points.
> 
> If you're referring to the outside switch, there were problems with early ones being sealed from rain entering them. Dorman has replacement switches.


The latch isn’t releasing at all, not sure how to lubricate if it won’t open.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Mine sticks every once in awhile. I'll here it click but nothing. I push down on the trunk lid and it engages again.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

push down on the trunk and hit the fob


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> The latch isn’t releasing at all, not sure how to lubricate if it won’t open.


put the rear seats down, reach for the "trapped in the trunk interior release" that every car has


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> put the rear seats down, reach for the "trapped in the trunk interior release" that every car has


That’s a decent idea. That gets it open. I still have a problem with it not operating. I will figure it out after I get open again. I don’t think it’s a lubrication issue, will probably replace the latch mechanism.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> push down on the trunk and hit the fob


I have tried that and it didn’t work


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> use the button dash area


15 have factory dash trunk button? or aftermarket?....wiring to the bcm still good?

i added aftermarket one replacing the airbag light


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> I have tried that and it didn’t work


copy

the outside button leaking and corroded is super common, warranty fix and upgraded button

the torsion bars needing adjusting is super common

your issue is newish here.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> 15 have factory dash trunk button? or aftermarket?....wiring to the bcm still good?
> 
> i added aftermarket one replacing the airbag light


15 has a button under radio where the unlock door button is on the 14. I like that feature


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> 15 has a button under radio where the unlock door button is on the 14. I like that feature


well la di dah

nice move by them


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> well la di dah
> 
> nice move by them


The unlock door button is on the door panel like most cars on the 15


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> The latch isn’t releasing at all, not sure how to lubricate if it won’t open.


Fold the rear seats down, crawl in and pull the manual emergency release. Investigate for the problem.. hope that helps.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

